# HITH



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

My severum has HITH desiese, I first noticed it last week, since then I have started doing daily water changes, I am not using salt and my pH should be 7.0 any other suggestions?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

In addition to increasing water changes, you can feed it a high quality pellet food and even soak the pellets in a multivitamin before feeding it. This should help if the problem was caused by a nutrient deficiency. Give it time to heal. If you don't see any progress, than the cause is most likely an internal parasite problem (hexamita). In that case, you will need to increase the temp and soak the food in metronidazole (Hexamit or I think they call it Flagyl in the UK). If the fish is no longer eating you can treat the water with it (although it is not as effective as putting it in the food).


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

The fish is eating, can I get these chemicals from my LFS?

I am feeding good quality flakes, frozen bloodworms, frozen prawns (for my fire eel), cichlid pellets, catfish pellets and a few other fish foods (is this good enough or is there a special kind?)

Oh and the temp is 82


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I would stick to the water changes to see if that improves the condition. If not, try soaking it in a multivitamin that you can find at the LFS. If all else fails, then medicate...

I don't know what meds you can get at the LFS in UK. Seachem has crystalized metronidazole named "Metro" (it comes in a little tube), there's also products like Hexamit and Flagyl. If you are not sure, just look at the active ingredients and it should say metronidazole. You might want to increase the temp as high as possible for the med to be the most effective. Metronidazole was initially designed to treat internal parasite infections in the human gut, therefore is effective at higher temps (98.6 F). Discus that are being treated with metronidazole often have tank temps in the 90's, but I wouldn't recommend that on other tropical fish. Good luck.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well my tank is a community tank with eels (a fire and a peacock), neons, black widow tetras, bettas, a gourami, the severum, some plattys and a few corys, how high a temp can these take?

and I think in the UK we are hightly restricted with the meds we can buy, I'll look at the active ingredients on the ones I have and ask my LFS or local vet about the ones you suggested, thanks for the help


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

go to www.petwarehouse.com they have a huge supply on every thing you need ! and they have shipping!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

DonH said:


> I would stick to the water changes to see if that improves the condition. If not, try soaking it in a multivitamin that you can find at the LFS. If all else fails, then medicate...
> 
> I don't know what meds you can get at the LFS in UK. Seachem has crystalized named "Metro" (it comes in a little tube), there's also products like Hexamit and Flagyl. If you are not sure, just look at the active ingredients and it should say . You might want to increase the temp as high as possible for the med to be the most effective. Metronidazole was initially designed to treat internal parasite infections in the human gut, therefore is effective at higher temps (98.6 F). Discus that are being treated with metronidazole often have tank temps in the 90's, but I wouldn't recommend that on other tropical fish. Good luck.


 has anyone here ever use metronidazol ? if so...does this stuff work pretty good?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

newtoblackrhoms said:


>


 Cheer up, man - you can't expect to get your answers within 10-20 minutes each time, especially with tricky questions like this...

Just be patient: you'll get your answers eventually


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

:smile: thank you ...just furious of the thought of losing my fish!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I've used metronidazole on discus with decent success. It wasn't for HITH though... I used it to treat internal parasites that caused the juveniles to stop eating, turn dark and become emaciated. Some lived through it and some did not. It is a lot more effective if you can feed it to them.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

thank you sir!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Here are the pics...


----------

